# Broken leg, Broken heart



## ckubiak (Mar 28, 2016)

This is my first post. Please be gentle.

Finally getting my first GSD. I've waited 17 years for this (daughters had 2 cats) I found a breeder that I like and trust. I have visited twice, even though they are 3 hrs one way from my home. Here's my dilemma:

"My" puppy has a broken left rear leg. When I saw her at 4 weeks, she was in a cast, but moving fine and in no distress. The next day, she had a stabilizing pin inserted. Last night I learned that there is tissue damage from the surgeries and the dressings. There is some question about whether fur loss, skin damage will be permanent, or whether there will be other issues long term. 

I'm going back tomorrow to see her so we can decide whether she will come home with us in early June. What should I look for? What do I ask? Anyone had experience with a young puppy injury? Am I a jerk if I pass on this pup?
Help.

Ckubiak


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I, personally, would walk away. This is something the breeder her/himself should deal with until it is known what permanent damage, if any, there will be. If there is still some question then, no, IMO you are not being a jerk.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

ckubiak said:


> This is my first post. Please be gentle.
> 
> Finally getting my first GSD. I've waited 17 years for this (daughters had 2 cats) I found a breeder that I like and trust. I have visited twice, even though they are 3 hrs one way from my home. Here's my dilemma:
> 
> ...


The first question I would ask is what the trauma (experience) has done. It could possibly be way beyond physical (good or Bad) IMO! The mind is a critical thing and these things have the ability to affect the mind (Good or Bad)

The answer to that question is, nobody knows! I would not buy the unknown, heck it's difficult enough when thinking you know as much as possible let alone buying in to the unknown, but that's just me.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Definitely not being a jerk... If the pup was free and you were aware of potential vet bills down the road as well as damage and possible loss of full use of leg, then I wouldn't be so wary.. But buying a pup that at 4wks was already picked for you that has a broken leg?? Definitely wouldn't feel bad and would pick another, personally. Hope the pup turns out ok and you get a healthy pup..


----------



## ckubiak (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the wisdom. The only reason she's "my" pup is I was 3rd pick in a small litter.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Usually, with a good breeder, it isn't first come first serve. The pup is picked to suit the buyer and not until older and able to distinguish behaviors is it decided which pup goes to which home.. Not judging the breeder, just saying what is the norm for breeders who want the best for their stock and clients.. Can you move your deposit to another litter, or get it back? Just curious


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I would pass.
This pup may turn out fine or it may not...
You've waited 17 years, so I know it would be difficult to pass, but this breed can be a challenge to raise when the pup is healthy, especially for first time GSD owners, and the possible health problems of this puppy could make it a nightmare both emotionally and financially.
And this is strictly my feelings only, but if the breeder is pushing this puppy at you, without knowing if it is healthy, I'd not only pass on this puppy, I'd start looking at other breeders.


----------



## ckubiak (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm sure I could. I like the breeder. The down side is they are a small outfit, so the next litter won't be available until later August or September. The plan was to assimilate the pup when my daughters were home for the summer. I suppose we plan, God laughs.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well if the desire to have the pup now, I would definitely get deposit back and place on another liter.. If you like the breeder and want to stick with them, then yes, I would wait.. The prospect of getting a permanent vet bill (that you paid for as well) with foreknowledge is beyond my ability... Again, if it were free or greatly reduced price, then I might consider.. 

But already with such young body growing so fast that already has a pin in it and infection (possibly in joint).. Doesn't bode well for the soundness of the pup in the near or far future...


----------



## ckubiak (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks. That's what I needed to hear.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

A pup with this kind of issue, long term affects are unknown, and breeder should be placing the puppy at no charge into a home that is well aware of the issue and possible expenses down the road or keeping it themselves until they know the results. The fact that they told you is good, but that they still are expecting you to consider taking the puppy is not good at all.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

mnm said:


> A pup with this kind of issue, long term affects are unknown, and breeder should be placing the puppy at no charge into a home that is well aware of the issue and possible expenses down the road or keeping it themselves until they know the results. The fact that they told you is good, but that they still are expecting you to consider taking the puppy is not good at all.


I'm just going to stick with this one. 

If nothing else this particular puppy is "damaged goods," not what you signed up for. Either free or steeply discounted would seem reasonable to me?? This is not on you ... just happens to be your hard luck.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would pass as well. A young puppy is normally very active and needs a lot of handling just to housebreak and leash train. You have no idea what you will be getting or how much the injury will disrupt normal puppy training. 

This is the con side to buying from a small breeder, with less experience and fewer litters to choose from. I know that is the ideal, but a breeder with more than one litter on the ground now is a better prospect if you are on a timetable, which it looks like you are. I agree it's much easier to train a puppy when your children are out of school and around to help.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

mnm said:


> A pup with this kind of issue, long term affects are unknown, and breeder should be placing the puppy at no charge into a home that is well aware of the issue and possible expenses down the road or keeping it themselves until they know the results. The fact that they told you is good, but that they still are expecting you to consider taking the puppy is not good at all.


People who can handle the cost of long-term issues, can afford to purchase a puppy, and like all the people here that will pass, people who can afford the price of the puppy will generally wait for one that doesn't have issues. 

This is probably why breeders would be likely to put down a pup with such an issue. Finding a home for the puppy won't be easy. Keeping the pup might not be a good idea either. At the end of the day, you have to do what is right for you. If you are concerned about long-term problems, then move your deposit to another litter, understanding that long-term problems happen in perfectly healthy eight week old puppies. 

My question would be how the leg got broken. Did someone step on the puppy? Was it turned out with larger dogs and was trampled or bitten.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

I guess my question would be how did the pup already break it's leg so young.. was it poor supervision? I don't know.. sounds like a lot of vet bills down the line and could possibly end up losing a leg (worst case) like someone above said if you waited so long for this opportunity I'd rather get a solid healthy pup with no issues just kind of seems like heart break waiting to happen ..Sorry if this response wasn't very uplifting or positive just being honest

best of luck to you


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No one can see all ends. You might wait on another litter only to find a neighbor brought home the pup with the broken leg. You have the opportunity to watch it grow. It grows out of its difficulties as young healthy critters often do. You bring your pup home. 

That pup lives to be 14 with minimal issues.

Your pup turns out to develop epilepsy at 2 years old, and after 5 years of medicating it succumbs to cancer. 

The good news is the probability of your neighbor bringing home the other puppy is probably 1 in 7 billion. So you will never know, never regret your choice. 


The pup needs a home. I wonder if they would offer a price reduction that you could set aside for possible issues down the road.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

lhczth said:


> I, personally, would walk away. This is something *the breeder her/himself should deal with until it is known what permanent damage, if any, there will be*. If there is still some question then, no, IMO you are not being a jerk.


I agree with the bolded....the breeder should hold this pup back and nurture the leg and not home it until healed. It is the responsible thing to do.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

When I got my first male, I was all set to pick him up. I got a call from the breeder. I was 3rd pick male, and thought I was getting a sable boy. But the breeder called and said that the little black boy "Gator" had been injured playing in the yard set, leg NOT broken but in a full wrap. 

The buyer who had chosen "Gator" opted out, she was worried about long term issues. So my boy was going to her. 

The breeder said that I could still pick up the puppy, or I could wait until the bandage was off. They offered to pay for any medical expenses relating to the leg. I opted to get him sooner rather than later. 

In truth, "Gator" was the puppy I wanted, but he was spoken for already. So I was happy. 

And he turned out to be the greatest dog ever, my heart dog, Ike. An amazing SAR dog. 

So, while not exactly the same situation, I do think you need to truly consider why you chose this breeder, what your plans are for the dog, what financial responsibility the breeder will take in regards to the leg, and what you are willing to deal with.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Assuming you might get this pup for free, would love it even if it grows up to be imperfect, and have the time/patience/funds to handle whatever comes....here are some thoughts:

I have seen a few puppies with broken legs (they're typically hit-by-car puppies that ended up in rescue) -- so my view on this is based on that experience. Sometimes the bones heal cleanly. If that happens, it's wonderful! 

Sometimes, though, the growth plates close prematurely from the trauma, and a leg ends up severely shortened (the other 3 legs continue to grow, but this damaged bone stops growing) -- that results in a lifelong deformity. I know of one case where the leg had to be amputated from these complications, despite valiant efforts by great vets for a different outcome.

Rehab consultations, multiple surgeries, and a _long_ recovery are not uncommon. There's also a risk of arthritis developing, even if it heals okay.

I think this sort of injury in a young, growing pup needs a board-certified vet orthopedist evaluating the case and treatment options. If that's already happening, I would get a prognosis from that specialist directly--not paraphrased by the breeder. Ask specifically about the growth plates! I might even want to have the entire case file (radiographs, surgery notes, etc.) reviewed independently by a different specialist, for a second opinion.

Again, all this is assuming you would be getting a free puppy, and you have the time, means and patience to deal with what comes, and want a long-term friendship with this breeder (because you'd be doing her a big favor by taking on this pup's future medical bills related to the leg). Buying this puppy should be out of the question, with so much about its future unknown.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My brother broke his leg (femur) when he was still growing. He was in traction for a month, and then in a body cast for a month. The leg was still a little shorter than the other at the end of the day. I don't think he limps. Could be different with dogs though, and all breaks are different. 

My first GSD shattered his leg, being hit by a car. It needed a rod stuck in, but I didn't have the money for that, $2k in those day. The vet told me to put him in a crate for 8 weeks, let him out twice a day to potty, it would heal, or we could amputate. That is what I did. It did heal. He ran and sometimes it ran at a crooked angle. I should have amputated. Time went on, and cold and wet weather was miserable for him -- we are talking about shattering the long bone -- broken in four or more places. He got grumpier/aggressive with age. I put him down when he was 7.

Every situation is different though. Could be he could be fine, heal fine. be your heart-dog. Could be continuing issues.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd pass. Start fresh with a puppy. You haven't invested yourself or resources yet. Just mo.


----------

